# Raleigh Sports



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Got this bike last week. I can't find a serial # and the SA hub doesn't have a date I can see either. I'm assuming '70s-'80s? Is this worth anything or is it a $25 yard sale bike? Thanks for any help. V/r Shawn


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 11, 2015)

Earlier. Check the rear hub shell for a date. Looks like late 1960s or very early 70s based on the features.

You did well for that price. They only made these for a few years and collectors seem to like them once cleaned up.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 11, 2015)

1968-72 maybe? I think that's when they were made if I am remembering correctly.


----------



## Iverider (Sep 11, 2015)

I sold this 1965 for $200 a few years ago. I went through every bearing and cleaned and polished everything though. In the end, it was fun, but not worth the time I had in it. I'd say you could probably get $100 for it as is though if you're in an area where people ride bikes. Probably not worth shipping though because that thing weighs at least 40 pounds!



1965 Raleigh by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Thanks for the info guys. I'm not going to waste any time on it.  I'll ask $75 for it when I take it to the swap in Powder Springs in Nov. V/r Shawn


----------



## highship (Sep 11, 2015)

Would you be interested in selling the bell? Send me a pm if you would let it go. Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 11, 2015)

Sorry bell is already gone! V/r Shawn


----------



## highship (Sep 11, 2015)

Ok, thanks anyway.


----------



## how (Sep 19, 2015)

I sold this Robin Hood which is basically the same bike, for a hundred bucks. It was in  better condition than that one. Had a hard time getting a hundred bucks outta it, even though it was a beauty.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 19, 2015)

These are very area dependent on value. They have some extra value in some of the cities where college students and younger people like them. Other places, they're worth little. Kraut's bike was helped by the fact it looks to be really clean and a tall frame. Those ride great.

The 21 inch frame bikes generally don't bring much money, unless it's something very unusual or heavily equipped with original accessories or very old. Stuff from the 1950s and earlier is worth a bit more, especially if it has the full chaincase, dynohub, and the extras. The taller 23 inch frames do better overall, especially if they're from before the 1960s and have extra equipment. 

They're all pretty well made and ride really nicely.


----------



## how (Sep 19, 2015)

SirMike1983 said:


> These are very area dependent on value. They have some extra value in some of the cities where college students and younger people like them. Other places, they're worth little. Kraut's bike was helped by the fact it looks to be really clean and a tall frame. Those ride great.
> 
> The 21 inch frame bikes generally don't bring much money, unless it's something very unusual or heavily equipped with original accessories or very old. Stuff from the 1950s and earlier is worth a bit more, especially if it has the full chaincase, dynohub, and the extras. The taller 23 inch frames do better overall, especially if they're from before the 1960s and have extra equipment.
> 
> They're all pretty well made and ride really nicely.




funny about frame sizes, I have argued with many your point of view on frame sizes, some say there is a premium on smaller frames , then some like me and you argue the larger frames are more sought after. But I have come to the conlusion it all depends on how tall you are lol if you are tall you think larger frames are better and if you are short lol you think the smaller frames are at a premium.

I am a bike flipper and tend to pass over some shorter frames, I think the only reason is I cant ride them lol.
One main reason  I flip bikes is so I can ride a ton of different bikes. After I refurbish a bike,, I always go for a 20 mile ride on them. Some of those rides make me keep some bikes longer than I would of. 

I have flipped about 400 bike in the last 4 years.

Some swear its the shorter frames that are more sought after, I dont buy that too much cause people are taller than they were 50 years ago. Cept you have to take in account more women are riding mens bikes and many of them need the shorter ones.

I have bought many Varsity's and never had to pay more than 50 bucks for some real nice ones. BUt I paid 110 for this shorty one, and seems like they are hard to find.


----------

